# Running Anybody?



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello fellow speedcubers. I was wondering how many people on this forum took an interest in running, short or long distance, and, well, care about it.


But I also have a lot of questions regarding how to get faster.
I am in incoming freshman, and two years ago I'd already decided that I was going to do cross country. During middle school, I wasn't that bad at running, especially the mile, but now, I realize that I'm actually quite bad. 

My mile time isn't very good (fastest being 5:44- not on a track), but it's my 5k time that I'm really worried about. It's abysmal, like 23-24 minutes. That'll surely get last place in a race.

I was just wondering whether some experienced runners could give me advice on how to get faster (I've been working hard all summer, but I've only gotten better by a minute). Should I work on speed or endurance? Should I get my mile time down? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 6, 2010)

I run! My mile is about 6:00 but my 5k is like 21-22 min. Trust me though that wont get you last place. as for improvement just keep running.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in the 8th grade and my mile is probably under 5:30 (out of practice), and I think my last 5K was a little under 19 minutes (when I was running regularly).

Thanks for the reminder, I need to start running again to prepare for track in the fall...can't do XC this year 
All I can tell you do to is run. You'll get better eventually.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going into 8th grade and the last time I ran a timed mile about a little less than a year ago it was about 5:57. I've got into long distance though but in 7th grade XC I was at about 9:30 ish 1.5 miles. But now that I'm going into 8th grade the race will be 2 miles and the season is about to start.

Now for Track I was on the 4x400 team and for are confrence meet (there was about 13 teams) we got 4:10 which won us the race by alot and the meet (or at least tied us the meet) Also it was 2 seconds off the meet record. [/Bragging]


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 6, 2010)

Cross Country <3


----------



## Thompson (Aug 6, 2010)

I did a 10k in 51 minutes and im the same age as you. it got me first place in my age group but none of my friends run long distance so I cant really compare my times to anyone i know.


----------



## vgbjason (Aug 6, 2010)

I Run!






Kinda. . . not really very often. . . but yeah!!


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 6, 2010)

I like running, but I suck at it. I was gonna do some this summer to get in shape for band, but I procrastinated. Never timed my mile or anything, it's just something I do for exercise sake.


----------



## Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

I run, but not like that. Football makes you run.

(American football)


----------



## Micael (Aug 6, 2010)

Triathlete! So yea I run . The secret to be faster is to listen to the coach. So join a team with a coach.


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 6, 2010)

I specialize in 21K, and I pretty much do 4 things to improve:
1) Long distance day (21km)
2) Speed training day (400m sprints)
3) Hill training (sprint up and down a hill)
4) Relaxed middle distance (5-10km)

When I was doing the 5km mostly a couple years ago, the best thing was 2 days of 5km, 1 day of sprints and 1 day of hills. Try it out and see how it goes. Find your own best combo.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 6, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> I specialize in 21K, and I pretty much do 4 things to improve:
> 1) Long distance day (21km)
> 2) Speed training day (400m sprints)
> 3) Hill training (sprint up and down a hill)
> ...



What are your times for those events? I'm especially trying to get faster at 400m. Also, have you ever done a marathon?


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 6, 2010)

Tim Habermaas is into long distance running. But he always get's depressions while he's at it.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 6, 2010)

lol sig, my best 5k was 17:28, aiming for low 16s this year


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2010)

Ryan Reese is into that (rm 309) say hi to him in nats. He ran 3.5 miles in about 20 min in Cambridge. If anyone at nationals that wants to run with him and Felix Lee in at the night hit him up at room 309 in the hyatt.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not doing XC anymore but the coach got more "serious" basically: (to our varsity) OK guys 5:00 is good but all of you have to sub 4:30 now.


----------



## Micael (Aug 7, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> I specialize in 21K, and I pretty much do 4 things to improve:
> 1) Long distance day (21km)
> 2) Speed training day (400m sprints)
> 3) Hill training (sprint up and down a hill)
> ...



Sorry, but i LOLL! Really, get a coach. 20 words split in 4 points is not a training plan.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm a fatass, so my mile PB is 11.xy
Btw, Dan Brown can run a mile in 45 seconds.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm a fatass, so my mile PB is 11.xy
> Btw, Dan Brown can run a mile in 45 seconds.



He must eat a lot of rice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm a fatass, so my mile PB is 11.xy
> Btw, Dan Brown can run a mile in 45 seconds.



lolwut


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate running, my fastest 1500m at school is 9:08 :fp

This year I failed even more, my 100m was nearly 22 seconds  And 1500 was about 12 something.

Random: one time, me and a friend decided to deliberately delay the entire lesson by going as slow as we possibly could  Once most people had finished the 3 3/4 laps of the 1500m, we were just finishing our first one 

Fastest time was 5:08, we got sup 25


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Aug 9, 2010)

I like running as well. Fastest for 1K is about 4:30, and 2K is about 12 mins.
Never did try 5K XD I might tomorrow, though. If I don't get lazy.


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 9, 2010)

XC!!!!!!!!!!!! i love running  i got injured last year mid season so i only ran like 2 races my 5k was like 16 mins so im hoping my sophmore year will b better


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

I've only done the mile once, because my previous schools didn't do it, and I came 3rd in my class, after a 5:33~ and a 6:06. Kinda funny that I got 6:32 
Only about half the clas took it seriously. My old school did the beep test 4 times per semester, plus this bridge run thingo (900~m) pretty regularly, and I did soccer back then, and our team was pretty high up (playing super league) so we did so much fitness training. I think if I did the mile back then, I woulda gotten a much better time, though I am still pretty fit.

Edit: I have asthma  Dumb asthma.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 9, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> XC!!!!!!!!!!!! i love running  i got injured last year mid season so i only ran like 2 races my 5k was like 16 mins so im hoping my sophmore year will b better



.............how the hell do you run that fast.....


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 9, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> maggotcuber said:
> 
> 
> > XC!!!!!!!!!!!! i love running  i got injured last year mid season so i only ran like 2 races my 5k was like 16 mins so im hoping my sophmore year will b better
> ...



lol ooops 4k srry


----------



## msoc14 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like running when i'm in shape haha but to get faster, build up your endurance so you can easily run about 2 miles. Then add in sprint/strength workouts!! It sucks but it helps... or just run like 5 miles a day until your good at it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm a fatass, so my mile PB is 11.xy
> Btw, Dan Brown can run a mile in 45 seconds.





endless_akatsuki said:


> maggotcuber said:
> 
> 
> > XC!!!!!!!!!!!! i love running  i got injured last year mid season so i only ran like 2 races my 5k was like 16 mins so im hoping my sophmore year will b better
> ...



its not hard to get 16 minute 5ks. my personal best is 18 minutes and i dont feel that im even that fast. sub16/17 is very very possible with some worki


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have a lot of experience with long distance running, but I used to compete in Track and Field. For the two years of high school that I was in Track and Field, I had a sprained ankle that I couldn't run on, so I just did shot put. However, I might run a marathon during the Spring.


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 11, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a fatass, so my mile PB is 11.xy
> ...



i had no idea ill c how i do this season but how fast is fast for the 4k???


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2010)

4:45 for 1500, 18:20 for 5k. This was in college unfortunately... I'm just fat now. And my knees don't cooperate. I'd like to run a 5 minute mile some time so hopefully I get to the point where I can do some serious training again.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 11, 2010)

Although I have never run a lot in my life, I am planning to do a 42 km marathon in January and hoping to do it under 5 hours, tips anyone ?


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Runners/Cubers! There is Hungarian Open on September 3-4 (Friday-Saturday) and Budapest International Halfmarathon on September 5 (Sunday).
Then there is Budapest Marathon on September 26 (Sunday) and Euro 2010 on October 1-3 (Friday-Sunday)
Would you like to come?! On the marathon there can be a running cube.


----------



## LewisJ (Aug 11, 2010)

I like how short vs long distance was mentioned but everyone's talking about miles, 5ks, and longer.

100 and 200m ftw.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 12, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> I like how short vs long distance was mentioned but everyone's talking about miles, 5ks, and longer.
> 
> 100 and 200m ftw.



dang, what are your times?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 12, 2010)

I run track and cross country. Cross country is beast. First practice of the season was yesterday, if that matters at all.


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2010)

Up until recently I was never any good at running. I dreaded the weekly running tests on the track in middle school and high school PE and couldn't run much more than half a mile continuously. It was pretty sad. This summer a friend offered to be my personal trainer. Seven weeks later I stackmatted a mile for the first time. I started a new job recently and discovered a park with lots of trails to run on right next to my workplace, so I've been bringing my exercise clothes to work and hopefully I'll be able to keep improving.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 13, 2010)

shelley said:


> Seven weeks later I stackmatted a mile for the first time.



Did you really stackmat it? Because that would be awesome.

I'm running a marathon in two months, should be fun.


----------



## ianini (Aug 13, 2010)

¡Me gusta correr! I am good at short distances and about average at long distances. I <3 high school x-country!


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 13, 2010)

ianini said:


> ¡Me gusta correr! I am good at short distances and about average at long distances. I <3 high school x-country!



yoooo im spanish too!! and yea xc is the best


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 16, 2010)

My season started like 2 weeks ago. i had my first meet today  ended 11th with a 19:20 5k. not really fast but im 3rd fastest on my team :3


----------



## ianini (Sep 16, 2010)

I have shin splints. :/


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 16, 2010)

ianini said:


> I have shin splints. :/



i thought i had them but it was just that my calves were really really tight


----------



## ianini (Sep 16, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > I have shin splints. :/
> ...



How did you deal with them?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

well apparently I'm down to 21:20...so I guess there was nothing to worry about (being last place on our team).

and I have shin splints as well. Meh.

And my right leg has this really dark spot on it, because I iced it so much, and it kinda hurts and stuff (almost feels like I scraped it). Is that considered frostbite?


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 16, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> well apparently I'm down to 21:20...so I guess there was nothing to worry about (being last place on our team).
> 
> and I have shin splints as well. Meh.



the last guy on my team probably runs like 24-ish so cheer up. wat's the top time on your team?


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 16, 2010)

ianini said:


> maggotcuber said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



splints? most people ice them; they heal over time, and if you were reffering to my calves i just stretched for a good 10 minutes


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't know much about long distance running as I am a short distance runner.
If you are trying to get good at long distance, do not work on short distance running (say under 400m) because your muscles then work to be explosive (fast twitch) when you want them to be enduring (slow twitch)
This means you will be slower at short distance, but your endurance for long distance will be better.
Just incase if you do not know how to breathe: Inhale through nose, exhale through mouth. As for when to breathe, I only know when to for short distance.

And yea my best event is 150m, 2nd is 100, 3rd is 200 (for running events)


endless_akatsuki said:


> And my right leg has this really dark spot on it, because I iced it so much, and it kinda hurts and stuff (almost feels like I scraped it). Is that considered frostbite?


Sometimes when you have frostbite you cannot feel it as no blood is going to the injured body part as it is too cold and contracted. And if it was frostbite, the injured area may have...fallen off. 
Its probably not frostbite, just really cold, and your body is not used to it.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > well apparently I'm down to 21:20...so I guess there was nothing to worry about (being last place on our team).
> ...



This one soccer dude decided to do XC this year (so his first year)...he's getting 16:30's now...

But he's already a senior, so this is his only High school chance to do really well.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> And yea my best event is 150m, 2nd is 100, 3rd is 200 (for running events)



Wait, i never knew there was a 150m! Is that during winter track?


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > And yea my best event is 150m, 2nd is 100, 3rd is 200 (for running events)
> ...



No, not winter.
Usain Bolt holds the 150m last time I checked (he DOMINATED, the other people were way behind him)


----------



## ianini (Sep 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> maggotcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



You mean the 200?


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> maggotcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



i wasn't worried about the record, just want to know when there was a 150m. my school doesn't have that as an event :confused:


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > maggotcuber said:
> ...



Well my school doesn't have it as an "official" event, but sometimes at track and field with other schools we race for fun. From that I could tell 150 is my best.
So for best official school event, its 100 for me


ianini said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > maggotcuber said:
> ...



No,


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 16, 2010)

The 150 is not a regular event in competitions. Sure, it exists, but it is by no means a common one like the 100 or 200. I run 150s in track practices a lot though to work on "sprint endurance" - working to maintain the all-out 100m sprint for all of 200m (most people slow down in the last 30-75m of a 200 and don't even realize it)

You don't by chance do jumps in addition to the sprints do you?


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> The 150 is not a regular event in competitions. Sure, it exists, but it is by no means a common one like the 100 or 200. I run 150s in track practices a lot though to work on "sprint endurance" - working to maintain the all-out 100m sprint for all of 200m (most people slow down in the last 30-75m of a 200 and don't even realize it)
> 
> You don't by chance do jumps in addition to the sprints do you?



I did triple jump last track year and was good at it. Don't remember my pb sadly :fp
Oh and yeah, you NEED to work on getting your endurance up a bit so you can sprint all out the 200m, if you want to be able to beat others at it. That last 30-75m is really long, and if you cannot sprint it, you are better off with 100m til you can sprint all 200.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a freshman in cross country. I had a 5k yesterday and got 23 minutes. My ankles were sore and I didn't eat lunch, really hot, on grass, etc. Horrible horrible race. However, I ran a 2 mile in 12.02 min. Outstanding for me. I just hate having to practice everyday when you're already sore. I do better when rested (duh).


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I'm a freshman in cross country. I had a 5k yesterday and got 23 minutes. My ankles were sore and I didn't eat lunch, really hot, on grass, etc. Horrible horrible race. However, I ran a 2 mile in 12.02 min. Outstanding for me. I just hate having to practice everyday when you're already sore. I do better when rested (duh).



12.02 and 23? You have speed genes...


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > The 150 is not a regular event in competitions. Sure, it exists, but it is by no means a common one like the 100 or 200. I run 150s in track practices a lot though to work on "sprint endurance" - working to maintain the all-out 100m sprint for all of 200m (most people slow down in the last 30-75m of a 200 and don't even realize it)
> ...



I do TJ as well. And don't worry, I can sprint the full 200 moreso than most of my competition - I've always been relatively better at the 200 than the 100. I also started my team's state 4x200m and the announcer guy noted my school's good starting leg


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 16, 2010)

My personal best 1 mile is 4:45 as of today
Personal best 2 mile is 9:56 (took me SOOO long to get under 10 minutes..)
Personal best 5k is 20:05 (dang..)

I run almost daily..on a treadmill, I like to do this
I started at 7.0mph, once Igot 5 miles on that non stop, i upped it to 7.5. when i got 5 miles at that, i bumped it up to 8..8.5..9 (on 9 atm.)

I'll hopefully get all the way up to 10.0 by early next year


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 16, 2010)

110M hurdles is so fun. When you get on the starting line you see a sea of hurdles instead of the floor. Also, you want to know how to fall down to avoid severely screwing your face 
Most people don't fall down much though. I only fell twice (in one race, 300H, falling twice, 1st and last hurdle, no injuries at all, got second to last place, the last place person never fell)

Hurdles are more fun than just plain old sprints.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 16, 2010)

I started taking running more seriously since this year's March.
On May I found out that I have Schlatter disease and I had to take a break. I went to competitions but I didn't train.

On short distances I suck but I love long distances.

Right now I try to run every week but I still don't want to push my knee very much because it hasn't recovered yet 

My PB's:
100m - 15.48 (Yesterday  as I said - I suck at short distances)
1km - 3:28.xx (Not completely flat surface. Cross-country run)
4km - 16:52 (One of my favorite distances but I still haven't gotten sub-15)
10km - 52:06 (fail  )
12km - 50:16 (My favorite distance at all)
21km - 2:12.05 (I have done 21km only once. It was an epic cross-country. 1200 meters to climb? anyway it was mostly: [ up the hill - down the hill ]x1000000 )

I hope that I can run my first marathon in 2011. Although I'm not sure


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2010)

Novriil said:


> 10km - 52:06 (fail  )
> 12km - 50:16 (My favorite distance at all)



Ask for splits next time :tu


----------



## xspamx (Sep 16, 2010)

I did sprints in high school but now that i'm out i'm working on doing a half marathon(which i have a race next month) and eventually to a full marathon.
100m = 10.85
200m = 22.(can't remember, ran it once)
110 hurdles = 14.90
400 hurdles = 56
110 shuttle split(we had lower hurdles than the 110 highs for iowa for some odd reason?) ~ 13.3
5K = 21ish


----------



## xspamx (Sep 16, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > well apparently I'm down to 21:20...so I guess there was nothing to worry about (being last place on our team).
> ...



make sure to stretch your calves for a while before and after you run, make sure to try different calf stretches, as well as an achilles stretch in there just to be sure. When weight lifting try to work in a calf excercise a little bit. Running on the track and grass can also help your shins out, rather than cement. After you run ice your shins, if they are bad take a big gatorade style jug(like 5 or 10 gallons? i'm not too sure, but something you can fit your shins into) and fill about 10 to 12 scoops of ice and the rest with water. It will hurt like a ***** but when i did it i felt lke it worked. but thats just me, best of luck shin splinters!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

oh yeah. I have a question. How much do you improve as the season goes on? It's been roughly a month since it started (only like 1 legit meet), but I wanna break like at least 20:30 (20 if I'm lucky), but I'm not sure if the season's long enough.




qqwref said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > 10km - 52:06 (fail  )
> ...


lmao


----------



## Kynit (Sep 16, 2010)

I run!

Track: 
2:13 800m
4:28 1500m
9:37 3000m

Non-track: 
Usually around/slightly under 18 mins for 5k, I can't remember now
Ran 29 mins for a 7.5k time trial at practice the other day

8 years of running and counting!


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 16, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a freshman in cross country. I had a 5k yesterday and got 23 minutes. My ankles were sore and I didn't eat lunch, really hot, on grass, etc. Horrible horrible race. However, I ran a 2 mile in 12.02 min. Outstanding for me. I just hate having to practice everyday when you're already sore. I do better when rested (duh).
> ...



what do u mean by speed? like sprints???? cuz my times are 11:38 for the 2 mile and 19:20 for a 5k and i suck at sprints.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2010)

100m: 12
200m: 25
... I think that's it =D
I have done 3175m in 12 minute (cooper-test)


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



yeah, but the difference between your 3200 and 5k is like 7:40, whereas theMachanga's difference is...11...


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

Novriil said:


> My PB's:
> 10km - 52:06 (fail  )
> 12km - 50:16 (My favorite distance at all)



Your 12k is faster than your 10k? :fp
Oh well, atleast you like 12k better lol.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 17, 2010)

what work outs do u guys do at practice?


----------



## tx789 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sprints (100m 16.32)


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 17, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



I suck at sprints to. The winners for 5k were around 16 min.


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

I practice 200m. It trains all 40,60,80,100,150, and ofcourse, 200m...cept I don't compete in 40/60 (not available for my school anyhow) and I'm above the age group for 80m.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 18, 2010)

I run 200, 800, and XC. It's pretty fun.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 18, 2010)

I love the 800. Even though I've only done it once and got a pretty bad time. It just seems like the right distance for me.


----------



## da25centz (Sep 18, 2010)

XC, 800, and 1600. out of all the guys doing the distance events (800, 1600, 3200) i probably have one of the better 100 and 200 times

I ran a 5k at South Carroll high School today, absolutely brutal
it was like 23 mins, not fantastic, but as i said, their course is ridiculously hard


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 18, 2010)

haha, I also went on a crazy-ass course (sioux passage). There was man-maker (which we went up twice), and womanizer (bunch of terrible rolling hills).

I was on track to possibly sub-21. Then at the 400 mark I seriously passed out. Which basically sucked.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 19, 2010)

i was at a xc meet and they had the course planned out soooo badly. for the jv race there were ppl who only ran like 1.5k and others ran like 6k for the same race (it was a 4k event) :fp
but thank god i was in the varsity race because it was beter planned out  except for the fact that i came in 11th adn the guy in 10th some how lapped me during the race :confused:


----------



## celli (Sep 21, 2010)

I run too. My 5km is 25 min. and it reaaly won't get you last place in race. At the last race I joined, I was 8th in my age group (women untill 30 years I think it was, I'm 15) just keep running if you enjoy it. If you feel better with your times, just do it. you don't have to be fast (I'm not either)


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Sep 21, 2010)

I heard that Feliks can run a mile as fast as he can do a 7x7!


----------



## FrankMorris (Sep 21, 2010)

With the exception of running a mile here or there in PE back when I was in school, I was never a runner. If I ever ran, it was a random mile here or there.

I actually began training for running back in May when I was challenged to a 5k by a co worker. I wen to the gym that night to see if I could run the distance on a treadmill and it took 29 minutes. Two days later, I ran the course that the race was going to be held on, and my time was around 24 minutes. Race day was 4 days later, and it took 22 minutes. I beat my co worker by around 2 or 3 minutes. That started me on running.

Since then, I have competed in the following distances:

10k: 48:51
Half Marathon: 1:44:32
30k: 2:37:36

I will be running my first marathon on 10/10/10. I have worked up to running 5 days a week. My schedule is as follows:

Monday: Rest
Tuesday: 4 miles (Speed Run ~6:20/mile)
Wednesday: 5 miles ( Comfortable run ~ 8:20/mile )
Thursday: 5-8 miles ( Marathon goal pace ~ 8:00/mile)
Friday: 8-10 miles (Comfortable run ~ 8:20 - 8:30/mile)
Saturday: Rest
Sunday: 12-22 miles ( Long run ~ 8:45/mile)

I ran 22 miles 2 days ago and it took 3:14:xx. I think I am in pretty good shape to finish well in the marathon.


----------



## Carson (Sep 21, 2010)

I can run a mile in about 45 minutes less than it takes me to do a 7x7... of course, that doesn't say much for my 7x7 solving skills.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Cross Country <3


 
OMG EWWWW I HATE IT. I have cross country on thursday (4 laps, about 700m a lap) and that took me 28:55 last week 

I would actually enjoy running if I had access to an electronic treadmill (I think there are some at school, not sure though)

I think I already posted this, but my 1500m is about 11 - 12 minutes...

EDIT:


> (4 laps, about 700m a lap) and that took me 28:55


Omg thats more than 1 minute per 100m... My 100m sprint is ~22 (lol)


----------



## Kynit (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol, what? 2800m in 28 mins? I walk faster than that


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 22, 2010)

Somehow, I'm good at both sprints and distance.
My 2 mile time is 12:50, my 3 mile time was around 21:20, my 100 is around 13, my 200 is around 26, and my 800 is around 2:30.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 24, 2010)

Hmmm... it is Budapest Marathon this Sunday. I planned to run in fancy dress, but it is predicted to rain. So probably I have to run a normal marathon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Lol, what? 2800m in 28 mins? I walk faster than that


 
Same, I could probably walk a ~25 minute 3k, but we aren't allowed to (at school). If anyone walks, the entire class has to stop, go back to the start, and do another 4 laps.


----------



## shelley (Sep 24, 2010)

Carson said:


> I can run a mile in about 45 minutes less than it takes me to do a 7x7... of course, that doesn't say much for my 7x7 solving skills.


 
I can do a 5x5 BLD a bit faster than I can run a 5K... maybe. Might be a close comparison.
That doesn't say much about my running skills.


----------



## da25centz (Sep 24, 2010)

I love cross country! My 5k time's around 22-23 minutes, but hopefully it will continue to drop as i recover from tendinitis >.<. my miles just under 6, and my 800 is around 230ish
ive always wanted to try to cube while a run, but it messes with my form


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 27, 2010)

With a rather sh** time, but at least survived Budapest Marathon:


----------



## shelley (Sep 27, 2010)

Go Istvan! How many times have you run the Budapest Marathon as a giant cube now?


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 27, 2010)

shelley said:


> Go Istvan! How many times have you run the Budapest Marathon as a giant cube now?


 Thanks Shelley! The first idea was at 2007 because of World Championship. It was a DNF because of bouncing cube. Next year I found a way to fix it, so it was successful at 2008 (4:50), 2009 (5:09) and now. This year I had an injury, so I could train only 1,5 months and there was a terrible north wind and a cube is not the best shape to run against wind. 
Unfortunatelly there was rain now, so my cube got wet and damaged.  I have to create a new one next year if I want to continue this. :confused:


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well I think everyone knows that I hate running now, so I just decided to cycle 1k on an exercise bike thing, it took ~3:20. First 800m was 2:50. My 800m running is sup 5


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 27, 2010)

Ran 4K in 35 mins today. 

new pb for 1mi, 13:42.43 (although I wasn't trying for speed).


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 27, 2010)

how much do u guys run daily? i run around 5-6 miles with my xc team during practice but im trying to get them to do more


----------



## Kynit (Sep 27, 2010)

Just ran about 15k split up into intervals at practice... Averaging around 6:20/mile or 3:55/km.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Just ran about 15k split up into intervals at practice... Averaging around 6:20/mile or 3:55/km.


 
how long were the intervals? and did u get breaks in between?


----------



## Kynit (Sep 28, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> how long were the intervals? and did u get breaks in between?


 
5k intervals with about 2 or 3 minutes in between.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 28, 2010)

Is your pb 5k 22? If you mile time is under 6, you should be faster than 22. My mile time is 6:40 and I run 21's.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 28, 2010)

You'll get better. Find good shoes and take slightly larger steps and feel the wind, it feels great. Ignore how you feel (tired, hungry, sad), and look up when running. Always remember that the faster you go, the faster it ends.


----------



## Micael (Sep 28, 2010)

I ran a beermile in 6:32 two weeks ago. I won the race


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 28, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Is your pb 5k 22? If you mile time is under 6, you should be faster than 22. My mile time is 6:40 and I run 21's.


 
That's actually rather hard to believe - 6:40 is 20 minute pace for a 5k. Push yourself more in a mile, if you can run a 21 minute 5k your single mile should be at LEAST 6:00.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 28, 2010)

I run my mile in about 7:00 my best time is 6:45 however. I also for fun do 100M dashes. My best time is 11.xy sec. Running is fun If your not panting like a dog 2 min. into the mile.


----------



## ianini (Sep 28, 2010)

If anyone here is in Los Angeles, specifically the bay league, I would be happy to race you this wednesday and saturday.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

during a xc race i have 6 minute mile pace, i get like 19:20 ish for a 5k, thouhgh my mile pb from last year was like 5:30 (probably faster this year)


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 29, 2010)

Bump

So all you guys that are doing school cross country, season's almost over. Any one have any regrets/things to share?

personally, I am really satisfied with my season, and I am looking forward to the next years. My first 5k I ran 21:20, and I worked my butt off this whole season and finally ended with 19:34.


----------



## Kynit (Oct 30, 2010)

8th in my province at cross country, which was I think 2nd out of the grade 11s (the other guys ahead of me were all grade 12s)... I'm happy 

Training for nationals now; ran 5 miles (8k) in 29:43 the other night...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 30, 2010)

wow
that's crazy


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 30, 2010)

My seasons over. I'm a freshman and never ran before the season. My first 3 mile was a 24. I worked it down to a 19.33.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 30, 2010)

My season is done we got 1st at our confence but that is the biggest meet we do in my middle school.


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't like cross country so I'm not in it... short distance here


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2011)

Bump. 
I haven't ran in a long time and we did a gym class mile today. 5:27 on half sidewalk and grass. I'm very happy . I didn't join track (I did baseball), but I plan on joining next year (I'm on 2 different teams). 
Is this good for a freshman? 
Also, I want to discuss a good method of training. My coach told me it's great for 5k's. Run 1 mile, 2 min. brake, run 2nd mile, 2 min. brake, the 3rd time repeating. 
You first mile should be the slowest one and your last one should be the fastest.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just do this for 5ks (note this was during winter, so not outdoors). 

Start at like 8.0 mph treadmill, when you get 2 successful 5ks at that pace, bump it up to like 8.2 or whatever. Keep going up.

I'm not advocating it's great, but it works for me and I progress nicely.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

I started running literally just a couple months ago, so I am really slow. Two weeks ago, the last time I did timed running that wasn't on a treadmill, I got a terrible-feeling 2:50 800m in a lot of wind. This week is my school's spring break, but next week when I have access to our track again, I will be able to time more runs. I am going for a sub-6 mile before the end of next week (no idea how difficult this will be; never timed a mile before)


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 22, 2011)

Just got back from a meet myself. Got a PR in the 4x4 by 7 seconds and my 400 PR of 52, although that's the only time I've ran one in competition.


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 22, 2011)

i have an 800m tomorrow
hoping to get sub-2min, though i'll be satisfied if i'm sub-2:10 as it's the first meet of the season (i'm 17)
last year i ran 2:07 at 800m, 40 at 300m and 4:40 at 1500m (but i mainly train for 800, 1500 is a bit too far for me)
my pb at 5k is just sub-19 i think.


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 22, 2011)

We had our first meet of the year a week or 2 ago. My events were triple jump, 400, and 4x400.
triple jump I got a PR by two feet from last year with a jump of 33' 10" and I won the event.
I also got a PR in 400 with a time of 61 seconds, second place.
But for the 4x4 I didn't have all that great of a team they didn't know who was fast because it was the first meet of the year. We got ~4:38, but I set my PR last year at the 7th grade confence meet at 4:10 (splits were 63,62,63,62).


----------

